# Nasty kickback on Ridgid Planer



## mgranims (Dec 12, 2009)

I tried to run an end grain cutting board through a brand new Rigid planer and got a very nasty result. It launched the cutting board across the shop slamming into the garage door making a nice dent. It also made a huge gash in the board effectively ruining it.

The board is 10X12X1 1/4 made of hard maple and purpleheart. I was attempting to take 1/64th off. Also, the infeed and outfeed tables are level. 

I have seen video of others running their cutting boards through planers. Does anyone have any insight as to why this is happening?


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

The planer does not have a sectionalized infeed roll that would keep even pressure across the uneven surface. With a solid roll all you need is one high spot to pull it into the cutter, combined with a low spot that releases it from the roller. Now the board becomes suddenly loose. Planing end grain compounds the problem, as the cutter really likes to grab on to the end grain. 

Scary isn't it? I watched a tech *misadjust* a 24" powermatic that had a 7 1/2 hp motor and a massive cutterhead run a test piece of oak about 15-20 in long x 6 in wide and get a massive kickback where the board literally was shattered into pieces when it hit the concrete wall. It sounded like an explosion, left my ears ringing.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, you just have to love horsepower!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Was your cutting board finished smooth or did it have small variations in it from the glue up? I think old school has it if it is varied in depth. Do you have access to a drum or wide belt sander? I think that might be a better option for you on the end grain. Either that or us a hand plane or sander to smooth it down a little more. 1/64 isn't that much though and I assume you had a finished board to be taking that amount off. I know my Ridgid planer isn't a fan of endgrain. Or improper grain direction either.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I too have the Ridgid R4330. Seems as though the recommended board length is 16"??
I think it has to do with the feed roller spacing compared to the cutter head.


----------



## mgranims (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. I am still relatively new to this. I had already put in quite a bit of elbow grease with 60 grit before running it through the planer. For now on, I am going refrain from using the planer for end grain.

Unfortunately after inspecting the blades, two of them were destroyed. Sigh...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow i bet that was a little on the scary side. My question is did the board shoot out the in feed side or the out feed side. It would be the deference between kickback and kick forward. LOL


----------



## mgranims (Dec 12, 2009)

It came back through the infeed side. I'm a little lucky that it did not hurt me. Although I knew kickback was possible, I had no idea as to how hard it would come back. At least I know now to stand well to the side of the planer when using it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

my general rule is to stand to the side of all my tools... I have been very lucky and never had any real kickback issues, but I have no intention of taking any chances either.


----------

